# Looking for GS in Oklahoma



## Boots89 (Jan 27, 2013)

All.
I am looking for a good sound GS breeder. 
I would like a background of good strong family protection, as well as a working dog. 

I have have been a dog handler in the past, in obedience and confirmation, now am just a Mommy to my dog. 
I have had Rottweilers, German Shepherds, Labs, etc over my life. 
I presently have a Borzoi, and a Lab (elderly). 

I am recently divorced, and I would like to have a dog that is a family member as well as strong protection. Nights alone at home can get a bit scary!

My dogs are part of the family, will travel with me. My children are 18 and 16, and are also dog lovers. 
Does anyone have any suggestions for any good breeders in my area? Oklahoma into Northern Texas? 

I would like a puppy that I will be able to train. 
Thank you! 
GG


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I live in Oklahoma too. I got my GSD from an excellent breeder! My puppy is a very well rounded puppy. The only behavior issue he has is because of the crazy neighbor ladies dogs. He is a very high energy puppy, his daddy has an extreme energy level. You should really check out Crista's puppies, www.taylorsgsd.com (my puppy is from one of the Geschenk/Roxi Litters. He is actually the middle puppy in the bottom 3 pics.) I know you said Oklahoma or north Texas, but I promise her puppies are worth the drive!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can also check out Tidmore's Rising Star in McAlester. 

My Lydi came from Cynthia. She has a litter due this weekend in fact. Lydi is currently training in agility, obedience, tracking and herding. Very smart girl, excellent companion. 

I have had GSD's for many years and am very happy with my choice. 

Quality German Shepherds


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is the litter I am getting my pup out of
Von Bauffin German Shepherd Dogs

The pups are now 3 weeks old.

They are located just south of Dallas/Ft Worth (depending on where you are in OK, that's not too bad of a drive).


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Very good breeder. You will see my female on her female's page. 

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Where at in Oklahoma are you???

I have a friend that does some breeding and may have a pup or two available. I currently co-own a female pup with her, who is a granddaughter to my first HOT titled girl Elsa...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I know Susanne from Auasterlitz too, she does have nice dogs. She crosses showlines and working lines and ahs produced some very nice dogs. She is in Sand Springs, just west of Tulsa heading toward Stillwater.

She instructed a puppy class I took Lydi to and owns Clickety Split Dog Training. Also trains and competes in Schutzhund.


----------



## Santino004 (Jul 3, 2012)

Red Rock K9 is an excellent German Shepherd Breeder in Oklahoma. They train all of the puppies before they leave for their new homes. They have a great reputation and offer excellent service through continued training and exclusive boarding access.


----------

